

My Macbook Pro and Magsafe power adapter are fed up with each other. - timinman

Every once in a while, my Magsafe won't charge my mac. The LED stays green, goes out completely, or remains lit only faintly and it sends little or no charge to the battery. This happens intermittently.<p>All the lights light correctly and the Mac battery receives a charge when I plug in someone else's adapter, so the problem is not my Mac.<p>My Magsafe adapter works correctly when plugged into someone else's computer (all the lights) so the problem is also not my adapter.<p>I have a friend who has the same problem, and when it happens we can trade adapters for a while and it seems to fix the issue. I'd love to hear a technical explanation of what might be going on from someone familiar with how these batteries and chargers interact.
======
LarryMade
The weakest part of a laptop is usually the AC adapter cable. Been there since
day one.

Not sure why over all these years they haven't made that a replaceable
component, but it is the cause of failure of many an expensive power supply.
Stings even more when even Apple compatible AC adapters are in the $50 range.

------
supar
Honestly, this is _not_ a pc/apple-support site.

~~~
timinman
I did worry that people might feel I was trying to get free tech support. It's
not really a problem I need to fix - I bought another adapter. I posted
because though the behaviour seemed illogical to me I figured that there were
people who could make sense of it.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Superuser.com

------
jnorthrop
There is likely some damage on the adapter plug, and some damage on the port
on the Mac as well. On their own they aren't enough to cause a problem, but
together--bam--they line up and it stops working.

------
cjfont
I work in an environment where everyone uses a Macbook Pro and I've seen at
least two cases of something like this happening, and the solution has been
simply to swap adapters!

